
Google Have Had at Least 427 Meetings at the White House Over Obama Years - kushti
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3554953/Google-staffers-meetings-White-House-staggering-427-times-course-Obama-presidency-averaging-week.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
I'm surprised it wasn't 1000 or more. I'm all for Google but the fact that
they are one of the largest tech companies in the world means that they
interact with governmental agencies all over the world. Some problems can only
be solved by going to the top. Not only that, they have access to a large
chunk of people's info. I'm sure the president is lobbing on the government's
side to get access to it without having to fight in court.

What's amazing is that a company that started with 2 PhD students can get to a
point where it can get access to the president of the US. Wow!

